# DFS-R not syncing fully on one sever



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Hi,

We've got 11 servers running 2012 R2, configured as Active Directory servers using DFS-R to sync Roaming profiles and general data in a folder called "Shared"

All of the servers are working perfectly - except one. Its syncing sysvol and the user profiles correctly, but the contents inside the "shared" folder are not.

The server was previously working, however it started to play up (wasn't syncing the folder at all), I tried removing and re-creating the DFSR config however couldn't get it working again so I decided to reload it.

Since the reload the server has only been syncing one folder. For example we've got folders A, B, C, D, E, F, G and its only syncing the data inside folder "F" nothing else. I've tried removing it from DFS-R and waiting for the 4010 event, deleting the "shared" folder and re-creating everything, however it just syncs the data inside "F". 

I can't see anything in the event logs about the other folders, I've also checked the folder permissions to make sure that system has full access which it does.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Update: When I look at the backlog of files it only shows the files inside folder "F"...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Don't use a server myself, but having a read here:

https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...n-dfsr-configuration-mistakes-and-oversights/

it says this at the top:



> *
> Too small of a Staging Area Quota*
> 
> Are you seeing a lot of event ID's 4202 and 4204? If so, your staging area is not sized correctly. The downside to an improperly sized staging area is that replication performance will be negatively affected as the service has to spend time cleaning up the staging area instead of replicating files.
> ...


There a 3 links to look at in that area, the first looks interesting as do the others. Have you tried any of the suggestions there?

Thanks

eddie


----------



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Hi Eddie,

Thanks for the response - yep I've seen that post and have gone through it. I used a couple of powershell commands which give you a rough idea on how big the staging folder should be.. as I said its was previously working, and all the other servers are still working on the same config.. so only thing I can think of is the database.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Looking in your first post, you mentioned 4010 event. Did you have a look at this:

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc735667(v=ws.10).aspx

But that points towards the Active Directory mainly, and it mentions deleting, so I have a feeling you may have already tried that.

Also, found this but it relates to an actual error message, which I don't think you're getting. It may help:

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...tion-database-corruption?forum=winserverfiles


----------

